# Euro Pharmacies



## Big Worm (Aug 2, 2012)

What are your thoughts on it?  That is what ive used in the past, along with a few friends because its what we were able to get. I have read that it is under dosed, bunk, and good stuff.  I tried sustanon, test e, and dbol from them and all of it seemed to work ok.  I gained size and strength but didnt take on the stereotypical "hes juicing" look.  The other two guys I know who used it had the same results.  Im assuming its under dosed or maybe thats just what a basic test e/dbol cycle does.  My body fat is fairly high so that might have something to do with the how noticeable it is.  I also have a pretty large frame and carry weight fairly well.  Anyway, I have about 5 bottles of test e left and a couple of sust and some dbol.  Wondering if I should stick with it or look for a new lab to try?


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 2, 2012)

EP is garbage. Sell that to someone you don't like in the gym and get some real gear for half the price.


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 2, 2012)

Ya It's so unreliable! Some guys have a good batch and the other 75% gets the bad batch. Lol.


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 2, 2012)

How old is it? over 6months ago you're prolly good, the more recent the worse your chances...either way if you can hawk to someone else do that and grab some better shit.


----------



## Jada (Aug 2, 2012)

Ep garbage , there are other great labs .


----------



## Yaya (Aug 2, 2012)

Its a shame because EP wasnt bad when it first came out. I did an early batch of there test e and it was decent, i then did a later batch and it was underdosed. There are so many better labs out there.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Aug 2, 2012)

Why are we promoting fucking other people over? If you buy bunk gear then toss it....don't give it to someone else.

And ya your not going to get jacked off of test only..also you are dead on about your bf...get rid of that bro or you will have a hard time enjoying your rewards. Diet drives the gains


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 2, 2012)

Well I said someone he doesn't like mister fuckin cobra  not his BFF


----------



## Cobra Strike (Aug 2, 2012)

Dam!!!! Bringing back the mister fucking cobra...I completely forgot about that ass clown Hahahaha


----------



## Zeek (Aug 2, 2012)

EP was very much hit or miss. I would not toss it though

 Probably try it for a few weeks then decide


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 2, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> Dam!!!! Bringing back the mister fucking cobra...I completely forgot about that ass clown Hahahaha



Now that shit was fuckin funny bro!!! Hahaha the good ole days


----------



## Big Worm (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I'll hang onto it and see how it goes. I know its done something, probably just light one the dosing.  I'm not gonna dump it on someone else. Whenever I get a little more time in here or whatever it takes maybe someone can send me a pm with some advice on where to get something better. As far as my diet, I eat pretty clean, I just haven't lost much of the fat that I already had. I don't really care to do cardio or anything. I like to powerlift and don't need to be cut to do that. I'll post a pic later to give an idea of my fatness lol.


----------

